# feed and grain



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

here's a building kit i pulled out a couple weeks ago. i've had it for years but i finally gave it a start. :thumbsup:

4hrs into it the other night. L O N G way to go, and N O hurry to get there. winters comin, more time then.


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice kit! That should keep you busy for this winter.

Dr Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A lot of interesting detail. That's a kit that should provide many
hours of hobby enjoyment.

Don


----------

